# Xterra SE Supercharger problem



## ctgretzky99 (Dec 7, 2005)

Ok...so I have brought my xterra to the dealer 3 times now for the same problem...

Almost half the time, the suv really drags...to the point where I am losing power going up hills, or I can't pass someone on the hwy. It happens with no discretion, out of nowhere. 

They found out that the "failsafe" for the supercharger is being triggered, and for no apparent reason, and gets stuck. So they replaced that valve (failsafe), but the problem remains. At least now, the failsafe resets when you turn the engine off, then on again. But the loss of power is still there. 

They have replaced the catalytic converter, done aq complete tune up and oil change, and the proble is still there.

Engine has 60k, all maint has always been done at dealer, and yes, I have ONLY used super unleaded gas.

Also, it seems the trnsmission "winds out" during these times....

Anyone have any ideas?

Thank you!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

can't really help you with the problem, but im sure you can get them for the Lemon law and prolly get a new truck out of it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm thinking there might be a leak somewhere in the s/c system perhaps? that would allow the boosted air out, causing power loss. 

Just a guess though.


----------



## ctgretzky99 (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for the responses...

I cannot use the lemon law...I believe the car has to be new, or very low milage, I have almost 60k on it.

I will tell them to check for a leak.

Car is there right now...they said they will work on it all day and get it diagnosed...if they do not, I am going to have to write or call Nissan and get this straightened out. I am getting pissed.

Thanks! any other ideas welcome!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Well the SC vehicles are sensitive to timing and fuel grade. Do you always use the same brand of gas and if so what brand do you buy? Also has the timing been checked recently? Do you know if that particular motor has a knock sensor? If so the ECU will pull timing if it detects knock/detonation. This would hold true if the timing was advanced and you were going up-hill with a lot of load on the motor.


----------



## ctgretzky99 (Dec 7, 2005)

wes said:


> Well the SC vehicles are sensitive to timing and fuel grade. Do you always use the same brand of gas and if so what brand do you buy? Also has the timing been checked recently? Do you know if that particular motor has a knock sensor? If so the ECU will pull timing if it detects knock/detonation. This would hold true if the timing was advanced and you were going up-hill with a lot of load on the motor.



I usually get gas from the local Mobil...super unleaded. I will try and keep track in the future when it happens vs. where I got gas from.
Timing was checked yesterday...was fine. Not sure about the sensor...if it happens again I will keep this in mind.

Thanks for the reply...dealer had it yesterday, and of course after a 21 mile road trip test, it did not happen  
The dealer said, sometimes it will take a little while for the new "fasilsafe" (installed a week or so agao) and the "computer" to talk and get things adjusted properly. It ran fine last night going back and forth to hockey.

Thanks for the input...if this happens again, I will write....


----------

